# Latch weight limits



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

So I have heard there are weight limits for the latch ancors I cant find any info in my owners manual or by calling the company. I drive a 2005 Chrystler town & Country does anyone know anything about it? thanks


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Your car seat should say in it's manual at what point to discontinue latch. Usually it's either 40 or 48 lbs.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a 2006 Ford Escape and it isn't in our manual either. I have searched through it several times. I also tried Google and came up with nothing.

My plan is to just use a seatbelt install when we turn our TrueFit forward facing (hopefully not for a LONG time!). That way I just won't have to worry about it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

There's a chart out there somewhere- hopefully someone will post a link.

Knowing the limits of the carseat isn't enough- some CARS have lower limits. Most are 48lbs. But I know Honda is 40lbs









-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
We have a 2006 Ford Escape and it isn't in our manual either. I have searched through it several times. I also tried Google and came up with nothing.

My plan is to just use a seatbelt install when we turn our TrueFit forward facing (hopefully not for a LONG time!). That way I just won't have to worry about it.

All cars go to 40lbs or higher for latch limits. So you should be safe to that weight. You also want to check your *car seat's* manual since some seats allow you to go beyond the recommended 48lbs as long as your car's anchor limit is higher. Some do not because they have no tested their connectors at higher weight. So you want to make sure the weight of your child is compatible with both the car seat weight limit and the car's anchor weight limit.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
All cars go to 40lbs or higher for latch limits. So you should be safe to that weight. You also want to check your *car seat's* manual since some seats allow you to go beyond the recommended 48lbs as long as your car's anchor limit is higher. Some do not because they have no tested their connectors at higher weight. So you want to make sure the weight of your child is compatible with both the car seat weight limit and the car's anchor weight limit.


That's just it - I can't find what my vehicle's anchor limit is. If someone does have a chart like Alegna mentioned, that would be helpful.

But in the meantime I just figure if I switch to the seatbelt install when we turn her around we should still be well under the LATCH limits, plus having the added benefit that I won't have to remember to do it later on. As long as I can get a good install either way it works for me.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Chrysler is 48 pounds!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks so much, thought that leads me to another ? Even if say my true Fit goes up to 65 Lbs the latch on the CARSEAT instructions may only allow to use latch till say 35lbs? hypothetically? I never realized & yes I read my manuals..


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
Thanks so much, thought that leads me to another ? Even if say my true Fit goes up to 65 Lbs the latch on the CARSEAT instructions may only allow to use latch till say 35lbs? hypothetically? I never realized & yes I read my manuals..

All seats defer to the car. To my knowledge, all seats allow use of lower anchors up to 48lbs (techs, please correct if I'm wrong) but some CARS only allow use until 40lbs. So you stop at 40lbs.

Top anchors are a whole other enigma. No car (to my knowledge- correct if wrong please) *technically* allows top anchor use past 48lbs. BUT many seats require it. The consensus seems to be it's okay since the top tether isn't holding the seat in the car.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ford and Chrysler are both 48 pounds.


----------

